# -, -2, -3
,    -2  50000  ,    3  100000 ,      100000 .
          .
:      -2    -3.      -:  2   3.
    .

----------


## Svetishe

> -2    -3


.


> -:  2   3.


   ,   - -2.       -2   -.

----------

-   -2,   -2    
-3   - ,      
     ,           50000,
         50000   -     50000

----------


## Svetishe

**,    ,      -2  50 000   -3  100 000.

----------

,            ,   -2  50000,     -3  100000,   -  100000.     -2  -3    ,  25/11/2005  25/12/2005,   ,   -2,   -3.     "       31/08/2004    15,16. (    -2)

----------

> ,            ,   -2  50000,     -3  100000,   -  100000.     -2  -3    ,  25/11/2005  25/12/2005,   ,   -2,   -3.     "       31/08/2004    15,16. (    -2)


 , -3 -       , ,          , -        (,   ..)       ()

----------

-,    ,        -.      (  )   ,          -.            -   .

----------

> -,    ,        -.      (  )   ,          -.            -   .


 
    -

----------

> -


 -   -3,  1   ,     -     -3,   -2

----------


## Svetishe

> -   .


 ,  -   .

----------

?

----------

> ?


      ,   "     ",       -2      -

----------

> ,   "     ",       -2      -


    1  15.12.2005   50 000      -   50 000     50 000
   2 30.11.2005   50 000      -   50 000,    100 000

----------

> ?


 (   )     ,         .            2 : 1   , 2    .         .      2,    3       .        -3.

----------


## Svetishe

> 2 : 1   , 2    .         .      2,    3       .        -3.


       -3   -,         .

----------


## Li_Lu

> -3   -,         .


 1-     (  )   /...      -      /...

----------

!

----------


## judiDV

! :Dezl:  
 :Ill:  
     -2(  Excel   1:  - )   -2- -?
   -3? :Frown:  
  .

----------


## judiDV

- .

----------


## Svetishe

-2 -    ,     -3 ..    ,  -.      -3. 
    ,    .

----------

> 1-     (  )   /...      -      /...


, .        ,       10.          .  -2, -3       ,       -.  -,    .

----------

!!!! :yes:

----------

-   ,     (  )    - (  ).   -  -  -2   ,    .   /  -2. 
  -3      -2, ,   . -3     /.

----------


## anfisa0001

.     -2  -   "    ".  ,     -     : ,    .   ?          ,      ..

----------

> .     -2  -   "    ".  ,     -     : ,    .   ?          ,      ..


 -  ,       -2,    ,   ,      -2     .

----------


## Svetishe

- .       -3  ,   -   .

----------

*anfisa0001*,           ...   ,      -3     :

----------

> *anfisa0001*,           ...   ,      -3     :


-     ,    
   ,   -

----------


## anfisa0001

,      ...    ,       :Frown: 



> ,      -3     :


 ,   , ..    ,        -2.

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,   -


,     -   ,

----------

*anfisa0001*,  -2?? . 
  -3 
-     .... 100
  :
1.  .... 40
2. .... 25
3. ...35
4.  ...0

----------


## anfisa0001

,    ,     ,    ,      , ..    ...
     ,     ,    ...

----------

*anfisa0001*,   -  ...  ??  .     ?

----------


## anfisa0001

,      ...    ...            .     .       . 
    (  )          (,    ..)   ,    ...   ,        - .

----------

,   , *anfisa0001*,       ...             ... -   -    ,    ,

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


  ,

----------


## Svetishe

> (  )          (,    ..)   ,    ..


       .      ,     (, , ),         .     ,    .

----------


## anfisa0001

.
        .      ,      -    :Smilie:

----------


## R@metBuh

?  :Embarrassment: 
 :             3-  (     ).   ,     -2.  3     .  -2 (3 )+1 -   ,    "    -2 1,2,3",    ".."  "" - .     -?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

-?     3   -  .

----------


## R@metBuh

,   -   , ,    2,3 .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,    
**:      74.20.13 ",     ,   ,    ".  -   1   " ".      2 " ",  : "", "", ""   ?

**:


     . 


 9  2004 . N 24-11/1046

   .169 .21 "   "     ( - ) -  ,              .
     02.12.2000 N 914   -         -,            .
 .2 .169  -,      ,  ..5  6  ,                  .
   -        ,       ,    -.
    "  -" ,    1 - 11      (, ). , ,   2 -   (   ).
             02.12.2003 N 03-1-08/3487/14-605,   -          ,  -     ,  ..5  6 .169 ,                  .
              -.




I 
..
09.01.2004

----------


## R@metBuh

*Svetishe*, !  :Big Grin:

----------


## SEKRETARWA

,      2, 3 ,   2  ,       ,          2,      ! :Type:    (((

----------

SEKRETARWA,     ???  ??         ??  -2  ,

----------


## SEKRETARWA

,      3,2,     ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

, ,  


> 


             - .

----------


## SEKRETARWA

> , ,               - .


,  !     ,    ,          !

----------

> 2, 3 ,   2  ,     
> 
>     3,2,



         ,     .   -2  ,    -3 .          . 
    ???

       .

----------

-2     -3   /.   ,  , .

----------


## Svetishe

> -2     -3   /.   ,  , .


  ?

----------


## shoka

> -  -  -2   ,    .   /  -2. 
>   -3      -2, , *  .* -3     /.


 .  *-*     -3  -2? :EEK!:

----------


## Svetishe

,   -2    ,   -3        ,       .

----------

> ,   -2    ,   -3        ,       .


     -3       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   "",  ""   .     ,          .

----------

> ,   "",  ""   .     ,          .


    ,       -   ,       .
     ,

----------


## shoka

> ,   -2    ,   -3        ,       .


    100%-     ""  "0" . ?

----------


## shoka

> ,       -   ,       .
>      ,


   -3          ,     -  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -3          ,     -


     ?
   ,         ,   ?

----------


## shoka

. 


 - 



( N -3)

** .      .   -  ,  -   (, ).            .
          .
   N -3          ,       ,       ,   ().
        - ,  ,    ,               (  ,  , ,      ,        ,          ,            ,      ..).
  4           ,   .
  5          ,   .
  6     .
     ,           ( , ).
           ,    ( , ),       .     2     ,    4, 5, 6 -     .
  ""         .
    .
  ""         .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,


   ,    ,      .    -3  ,   .     ,   ,        .      .

----------


## Svetishe

*shoka*, -  , , ,      , -   - .

----------

> -


     ,      ?    4 /? -2 -   , -3 - !!!  !!! -   !!!

----------


## shoka

> *shoka*, -  , , ,      , -   - .


,      :Embarrassment:       , ,  -3      ,      .

----------

> ,           , ,  -3      ,      .


 ......!!! -3       !!!

----------

> ? 
>  :             3-  (     ).   ,     -2.  3     .  -2 (3 )+1 -   ,    "    -2 1,2,3",    ".."  "" - .     -?


,  -3 ,   .  3- . " . .    1....2...3".   ""  .-        .  -     "   .... ....."!!!!!

----------

> -2     -3   /.   ,  , .


 -3   ,    .     "".    ,    ,            .      .

----------


## R@metBuh

> ,  -3 ,   .


 **,  -3      :Embarrassment:  ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ssdeAlesander

:  *     -       ?*                  -,   .
:     -    ,
         !

----------


## Svetishe

,  -    -.   -       .     . ,  .

----------

?  -2     .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

